# My First Boa!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey! Okay, so i'll just let this out here. I've had a secret love for Boa Constrictors since i was 5, my mom doesn't really like them so i need other eyes for these 
I love how when you hold them you can actually feel their bodies operating, like how their muscles stretch when they move .
I'll see about coloring one in, in the near future so get ready for a wave of slithering beauties 

Starting with Razzle!!










Mkay, thanks for looking!! Post away! :woof:​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AWESOME NISSE! LOOOVE IT!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful work Nisse! Your work never ceases to amaze me!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> AWESOME NISSE! LOOOVE IT!


hahaa! Thank you soooo much Lala!! :hug:



ThaLadyPit said:


> Beautiful work Nisse! Your work never ceases to amaze me!! Keep up the great work!


Awe, you're so awesome auntie Bev!  :hug:
So happy that i'm not the only one who loves these big guys!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Just like I said on FB, it looks awesome! You did a great job as usual!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah.. almost makes me want to get back into drawing, but I've got so much going on right now, I just don't have the time, patience or dedication to concentrate on my art right now... maybe later.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Just like I said on FB, it looks awesome! You did a great job as usual!


heehee, sweeet :goodpost:
Thanks bro  (high fives)



ThaLadyPit said:


> Yeah.. almost makes me want to get back into drawing, but I've got so much going on right now, I just don't have the time, patience or dedication to concentrate on my art right now... maybe later.


I know how you feel auntie, i remember when i lost my aunt in 05 i fell away from art, then i lost Princess and Cocoa my two pibbles and my grandfather all in the week of my birthday in March of 07, so i didn't pick it back up til...09 i think.
I had low confidence in it, and wasn't very pleased with how i drew. Now i'm still the same way but i love all of the support i get with it so it makes new ideas sprout which leads to me grabbing a pencil 
Can't wait til when you get back into drawing


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That's looks awesome!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> That's looks awesome!


Thanks so much girl! :hug:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!!!!!!! Your sooo talented.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job! My red tail boa, Sid said he's very impressed.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Beautiful work!!!!!!!!! Your sooo talented.


Awwwe! Thank youuuu! 



Pittielove29 said:


> Great job! My red tail boa, Sid said he's very impressed.


Lol thankies!
Sid?? Awwwe thank you Sid!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats awesome , great job girly


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> thats awesome , great job girly


Thankies Angel! lol!!:hug:


----------



## LEO0310 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's awesome! You have some talent! I used to do some sketching, but didn't compare anything to yours! I was lucky when I was around 5 Mom and Dad bought me my first snake, a corn snake I named sneeky. From that point it was down hill, once I got out on my own. When I had to move back home for a little bit after college I had 14 different species of snakes, 33 different species of tarantulas and some scorpions. Mom and Dad weren't near as understanding then! lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LEO0310 said:


> That's awesome! You have some talent! I used to do some sketching, but didn't compare anything to yours! I was lucky when I was around 5 Mom and Dad bought me my first snake, a corn snake I named sneeky. From that point it was down hill, once I got out on my own. When I had to move back home for a little bit after college I had 14 different species of snakes, 33 different species of tarantulas and some scorpions. Mom and Dad weren't near as understanding then! lol


Thankies!!
Awe really? Sneeky, lol cool name,
Wow, that's alot of species!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, he is gorgeous, you know I am not a fan but we do have one here inthe house, Sid is a Queensland Carpet Python about 8 foot long. You know I love your work, the markings are great and right on "spot"  Keep it up girlie, ya gonna go far, a model who can draw


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

You do awesome work .


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice..i like ya drawings


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, he is gorgeous, you know I am not a fan but we do have one here inthe house, Sid is a Queensland Carpet Python about 8 foot long. You know I love your work, the markings are great and right on "spot"  Keep it up girlie, ya gonna go far, a model who can draw


Lol! Lovely comment! You're too cool momma Tye 
Thankies :hug:



Mach0 said:


> You do awesome work .


Thanks buddy! I try!



Czar said:


> nice..i like ya drawings


Lol thanks bro


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You have massive art skillz! Do you have DA? I'd love to add you. OM me if ya do :3

I don;t want anyone else here to see my craptacular art XD


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks so great! The detail is awesome I use to raise snakes so yeah I feel you on loving them


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice work. You're very talented!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> You have massive art skillz! Do you have DA? I'd love to add you. OM me if ya do :3
> 
> I don;t want anyone else here to see my craptacular art XD


Actually! I do!
I'll PM you 



gamer said:


> Looks so great! The detail is awesome I use to raise snakes so yeah I feel you on loving them


Hey Dragon!
Lol awesooome!  I'd love one, even if i only have just one, we'd grow old together and scare everyone away so i'll be married to a snake :rofl:



aus_staffy said:


> Very nice work. You're very talented!


Thank you sooo much! Much appreciation!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

that's beautiful!! I am not a fan of touching snakes, but I do think they are pretty  and you did an awesome job!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice work!!! I like Boa's too! I have a corn snake. Way smaller lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> that's beautiful!! I am not a fan of touching snakes, but I do think they are pretty  and you did an awesome job!


LOL! Yeah?  That's how my mom is, as a matter of fact, everyone around me. They just don't think that they're pretty :rofl:
Thankies!!! 



Shes Got Heart said:


> Very nice work!!! I like Boa's too! I have a corn snake. Way smaller lol


LOL! Thanks girl! :hug:
Ooh a corn snake? i bet its adorable 
I love me the big guys :roll: :goodpost:


----------

